# Flexibility



## ClemFandango (2 Feb 2018)

Hi,

This is my first post. I did what I hope was a thorough search on this site and the web in general but I was unable to find a clear answer.

On this page http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/assessing-cf-medical-fitness.page it mentions flexibility as a core attribute of physical fitness but I am unclear as to whether it is tested in the medical exam and, if it is, what specifically is tested.

I have my medical in less than three weeks and, as I am not very flexible, I want to focus on improving the areas that will be tested. I aim to improve my flexibility in general but in the short term I would like to know if I should work on anything in particular before the medical.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## medicineman (2 Feb 2018)

I (and many others) tested flexibility by getting people to touch their toes from a standing position, do a few duck walks and pushups to check the major joints out.  The muscoskeletal exam has a few others as well, done depending on person doing them and any past issues with the applicant.

MM


----------



## ClemFandango (3 Feb 2018)

Thanks, medicineman! That's very helpful.


----------



## Loachman (3 Feb 2018)

The CF standard of flexibility is somewhat less than that of a fourteen-year-old Romanian Olympic gymnast, so don't worry too much.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cfaNA2_vZY


----------



## AbdullahD (3 Feb 2018)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The CF standard of flexibility is somewhat less than that of a fourteen-year-old Romanian Olympic gymnast, so don't worry too much.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cfaNA2_vZY



As an anecdotal aside I was not able to touch my toes and I passed 😂 if I had to do more -_- lol


----------



## ClemFandango (23 Feb 2018)

Yep. Pretty much just had to touch my toes which I did...though my knees were quite bent. It didn't seem to be an issue.


----------

